# Chipotle peppers in adobo sauce



## amber (Jun 24, 2006)

What can I do with the leftover peppers to keep them fresh?  I bought a small can today and have alot leftover.  Last time I bought it I threw out the rest, but that seems so wasteful.  Any ideas how to use it or keep it fresh?  How long will it last in the refrigerator?  Is is possible to freeze them or puree them and then freeze them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2006)

I freeze them.


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I freeze them.


 
Do you freeze them whole or puree them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2006)

I freeze them whole.  The texture of the peppers is already soft out of the can.  Freezing won't make much of a difference.  Besides, the'll break up in the dish you're cooking.


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I freeze them whole. The texture of the peppers is already soft out of the can. Freezing won't make much of a difference. Besides, the'll break up in the dish you're cooking.


 
Perfect!  Thanks AndyM, I didnt want to waste them again.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

If you freeze them individually by putting one chile and a little adobo in a puddle and space them out like cookies on sheet pan,  after a couple hours you can put them in a plastic bag and take out one at a time as needed.


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> If you freeze them individually by putting one chile and a little adobo in a puddle and space them out like cookies on sheet pan, after a couple hours you can put them in a plastic bag and take out one at a time as needed.


 
Oh thats a great tip, thanks!  I usually only use one or two at a time.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

De nada senora.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 24, 2006)

I keep them 2 ways.

I transfer them from the can to a small jar (I always save the small jars that pimientos & marinated artichoke hearts, etc., come in) & keep them in the fridge, dated, for 2 weeks.  If I haven't made anything during that time that will use them up, I then put them by the pepper or tablespoon on a sheet of wax paper in the freezer, & when solid I transfer them to a Ziplock bag.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I keep them 2 ways.
> 
> I transfer them from the can to a small jar (I always save the small jars that pimientos & marinated artichoke hearts, etc., come in) & keep them in the fridge, dated, for 2 weeks. If I haven't made anything during that time that will use them up, I then put them by the pepper or tablespoon on a sheet of wax paper in the freezer, & when solid I transfer them to a Ziplock bag.


There is a lot of vinegar and salt in that adobo sauce which makes the chiles pretty well cured. I agree with Breezy that there's no to freeze them all right away if you'll use some in a week or two.

BreezyCooking, I have a hard time throwing away jars of any kind, but I especially like those 2 oz. pimento jars.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jun 25, 2006)

_I freeze the leftovers from the can in  as small ziploc bag, squeezing as much air out as possible.  When I need some, I just take the frozen chunk out and lop off a piece.  These freeze and keep very well for a long time._


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2006)

I stick mine in an ice cube tray and freeze, then pop into a ziplock baggie.  They are a quite strong flavor and one or two go a long way.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jun 25, 2006)

_Great idea Claire.  Now why didn't I think of that?  That way you can freeze one pepper and some sauce and just pop cube into the pot when you need it.  Hmmmm.  Duh!!!    _


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great thread!  I've wanted to try them in a fiesta dish but knew I'd end up wasting the rest.  Now I will def. give them a try. 
I like my food a little spicy......I don't want my eyes to water or anything......and DH only likes a hint of spice.  How much of the pepper and sauce should I use when adding it to a dish?  I was thinking maybe 1/2 a pepper and a little of the sauce.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Great thread! I've wanted to try them in a fiesta dish but knew I'd end up wasting the rest. Now I will def. give them a try.
> I like my food a little spicy......I don't want my eyes to water or anything......and DH only likes a hint of spice. How much of the pepper and sauce should I use when adding it to a dish? I was thinking maybe 1/2 a pepper and a little of the sauce.


 
I don't know what a fiesta dish is, but here's a way to get a sense of a chipotle without too much risk.  Make a bean dip, or open a jar of one you're familiar with.  Gradually add chipotle 'till you get to what you think he'd like, then divide in half and add more to the second half 'till you're satisfied.  Encourage him to try both and maybe have a little mild sour cream dip also.  Dairy helps put out the fire.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 26, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I don't know what a fiesta dish is, but here's a way to get a sense of a chipotle without too much risk. Make a bean dip, or open a jar of one you're familiar with. Gradually add chipotle 'till you get to what you think he'd like, then divide in half and add more to the second half 'till you're satisfied. Encourage him to try both and maybe have a little mild sour cream dip also. Dairy helps put out the fire.


 
 I was thinking Fiesta Fajitas and meant to put just fajita  .  I think I'll start out with half of one or maybe a whole one and a little of the sauce and see how he does with that.  Then move up if needed.  Thanks for the tip though.  Unfort., he doesn't like bean dips.  The sour cream dip is an idea though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2006)

Skilletlicker - I know what you mean about saving small jars.  I can't seem to EVER throw one away, much to the chagrin of my husband.  They're just SO useful.  I not only use them for chipotles, but also for leftover anchovies (covered with olive oil), dollops of tomato paste that I know I'm going to use in a few days, etc., etc.

I also use them - & I don't mean to gross anyone out - to iodinize the umbilical cord area of newborn foals.  Of course I sterilize them first & throw them out afterwards, but they are the PERFECT size for this.

And - to get back to food - I also agree that if you're new to using chipotles to add a little at a time.  Not only because of the heat, but because of the smokiness.  Too much can really overpower a dish.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 26, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _I freeze the leftovers from the can in as small ziploc bag, squeezing as much air out as possible. When I need some, I just take the frozen chunk out and lop off a piece. These freeze and keep very well for a long time._


 
Yeppers.  That's what I do too.

You can also freeze leftover tomato paste in a thin sheet and break off how much you need.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2006)

This stuff is amazing. When I first discovered it 6 or 7 years ago I was going crazy with it. Vinaigrettes, aiolis, beurre blancs, demi glaces...you name it I was trying to incorporate the chipotles in it. 

Here's an old recipe of mine that I still love to eat and make every so often. Every place that I've worked at and ran it as a special, I had to prep extra because the staff kept eating it. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/grilled-pancetta-wrapped-shrimp-with-chipotle-tomato-jus-13462.html


----------



## Paint (Jun 28, 2006)

I freeze mine in small plastic tubs, but I like the ice-cube tray idea better!  I also freeze leftover roasted bell peppers, as I never seem to need a whole jar of those either!

Paint.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 28, 2006)

I freeze a lot of things in ice-cube trays - left over wines, herbs, stock etc.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 9, 2006)

I hate adobe sauce with all my heart. Ruined my gazpacho that I spent forever making once.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 10, 2006)

_Adobo sauce doesn't belong in gazpacho.   I love the stuff but only where it should be._


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 10, 2006)

I made a "catch all" salsa (orange pepper, tomatoes, tomatillos, corn, black beans, spring onions, cilantro, lime, there was more but I can't remember now) the other day and added some of the adobo sauce to it - it gave it a great smokey flavor.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 11, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _Adobo sauce doesn't belong in gazpacho.   I love the stuff but only where it should be._


 I know that now. I was following Racheal Ray's recipe though, and I always find when I follow her recipes that she sometimes has some tastes for adding odd things to what would otherwise be good dishes.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 11, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> I know that now. I was following Racheal Ray's recipe though, and I always find when I follow her recipes that she sometimes has some tastes for adding odd things to what would otherwise be good dishes.


 
That should be a big hint to you about her recipes!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't freeze my left over chipotles.
I put them in a sterilized jar, cover with oil and refrigerate them. They last at least six months - if I let them - but they have lots of added preservatives anyway. 
Try them with a roasted tomato & onion salsa.


----------



## lorie (Nov 15, 2006)

I puree then put a teaspoon (because this is about the size I use in many recipes) at a time on waxed paper and freeze.  Then bottle in a half pint wide mouth mason jar, vacuum with the Food Saver and keep in the freezer.  Lorie


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 15, 2006)

Haven't read all the posts so if this is a repeat, please excuse.
Puree them and spread out in a plastic bag. Break off what you want.
I agree with the adobo sauce not being appropriate to everything--like gazpacho. But probably the amount I would use in that, it wouldn't make a lot of difference.  I have some dried that I use for seasoning also.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 15, 2006)

We love chipotles!  I love to chop them very finely and add along with some of the adobo sauce to mayo for burgers and especially turkey sandwiches or wraps.  I'll do the same thing to ranch dressing for a "taco salad".   I always have chipotle chile powder on hand - great for rubs, especially if you put a bit in barbecue sauce.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 23, 2007)

I freeze them in ice cube trays.  Since  they are so strong, I put one chili per "cube", equally divide the sauce, then freeze.

Once they are frozen, I pop them out of the ice cube tray, put them in freezer baggies and use them one at a time, usually the perfect amount for my cooking.


----------



## amber (Jan 23, 2007)

I've found that freezing them in baggies works great avalondeb. No ice cube trays needed actually.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks!  I'll try it that way next time, less work!


----------

